# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  KOI TALK with Kentaro Sakai: An Invitation

## Ajik Raffles

ZNA Jakarta Chapter & Golden Koi dengan bangga mengundang seluruh anggota forum untuk hadir pada acara "KOI TALK with KENTARO SAKAI"

Kentaro Sakai akan datang ke Jakarta, pada hari Jumat (26/2) atas undangan ZNA Jakarta Chapter & Golden Koi Centre. 
Pada hari Sabtu, after lunch time, chapter dan golden akan membuat acara Koi Talk di Pacific Place (waktu dan tempat akan diumumkan om Chester secepatnya). Event ini bersifat free (tidak dipungut bayaran). Bagi teman - teman yang punya waktu untuk pada long week end ini, diharapkan datang. Chapter & Golden sudah menyiapkan Door Prize dalam bentuk JT (50 ekor ya? nanti dikonfirmasi om chester)

Bagi yang berminat datang, ada baiknya melakukan registrasi di forum ini, biar Chapter & Golden bisa siap - siap

1. ..................................................  ....
2. ..................................................  ....
3. ..................................................  ....
(silakan di copy paste)

----------


## saldy

Kalo ada talk gini.. ada bazaarr Koi gak Om ?   ::

----------


## Rizal61

aku daftar Om Ajik

lumayaan pertamax   :: 

btw... Om Ajik... itu acara 2 hari? jum'at (26) dan sabtu (27)?

----------


## adepe

KEDUAXXX...

daftar  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Pada Males bikin copy paste nih...
1. Rizal61
2. Adepe
3. ........

lanjut.....

----------


## adepe

> Pada Males bikin copy paste nih...
> 1. Rizal61
> 2. Adepe
> 3. ........
> 
> lanjut.....


sorry om... maklum keburu nafsu huehehe...

tengkoi  ::

----------


## SUNU

Ketigaxxx

Pada Males bikin copy paste nih...
1. Rizal61
2. Adepe
3. Sunu
4. ........

----------


## sugureta_koi

Manut ....

1. Rizal61
2. Adepe
3. Sunu
4. Alvin
5. .....

----------


## ronyandry

1. Rizal61
2. Adepe
3. Sunu
4. Alvin
5. Rony Andry

----------


## laukkoi

Aku ikut Om...

1. Rizal61
2. Adepe
3. Sunu
4. Alvin
5. Rony Andry
6. Alfreddy (laukkoi)

----------


## SUNU

Yth. Para peserta Koi Talk,
Acara tetap akan diselenggarakan sesuai rencana. Saya menyampaikan konfirmasi ini karena salah seorang panitia sedang mendapatkan musibah.
Patokan Lokasi Green House Golden Koi:
Masuk ke pertigaan arah ke Taman Safari Cisarua.
600 meter ada Plang EREMA VILLAGE (untuk ke TSI masih 1km lagi)
Tepat di plang Erema belok kiri (Jl. Suryakencana)
Jalan lurus kur.leb 150m
Lokasi di sebelah kiri, Gerbang putih dan Tembok batu hijau.
Tuan rumah sangat mengharapkan kehadiran rekan2 Forum KOI-s

Demikian konfirmasi ini saya sampaikan atas nama Penyelenggara.
Thanks.

----------


## abahnasr

ok makasih om sunu..

jam berapa om??

biar bareng nyampenya ama om sunu....   ::

----------


## SUNU

Acara mulai pukul 10 pagi, Abah Afik.Berangkat pagian kali ya..

----------


## darren febriano

> Acara mulai pukul 10 pagi, Abah Afik.Berangkat pagian kali ya..


kl nyampe setelah makan siang masih bisa kah?

----------


## hilariusssss

> Originally Posted by SUNU
> 
> Acara mulai pukul 10 pagi, Abah Afik.Berangkat pagian kali ya..
> 
> 
> kl nyampe setelah makan siang masih bisa kah?


iya nih, pagi ada acara lagi..   ::   ::  
titip nama buat JT aja bisa gak ya??
 ::

----------


## SUNU

Tau sendiri kan kalo udah ngumpul gitu, suka susah pulang  ::  Dateng aja om  ::

----------


## abahnasr

siap-siap....  ::

----------


## Rizal61

> 1. Rizal61 *(Maaf, ga bisa datang )*
> 2. Sunu
> 3. Inne
> 4. edwin(batal)
> 5. Darren Febriano
> 6. iyos
> 7. Dina Prima
> 8. Handy Yusran
> 9. Limjohan
> ...

----------


## SUNU

Alah, Jumbo Tosai Kohaku Sakai melayang deh  ::

----------


## menkar

karena suatu hal saya berhalangan hadir....

----------


## iyos

kyknya gk bisa dtng nie om,,gk nambah ikan d dikolam  ::

----------


## koi_vj

Om sunu...maaf, saya jg ga bs datang. Walaupun sdh di puncak, acara kel padat ga bs kabur. Hiks....hiks

----------


## abahnasr

wah, seneng banget dech abis ketemu kentaro...

makin banyak ngobrol sama dia, makin keliatan kurangnya ilmu kita tentang koi...   ::  

tapi pokoknya puas banget dech...

apalagi ada doorprize nya...   ::  

makasih om wiwi dan om denny....

----------


## candra_w

biar macet sekalipun....senang sekali....krn dpt door prize 2 ekor kohaku...  ::  
thx om Wiwi...sukses buat Golden Koi...

----------


## inne

Wuiiiiihhhhh... Sueneennggg bangeettt...!!! 
Dah ketemu lsg ama Kentaro Sakai, di foto berdua pula..
 ::  
Seru jg bs ketemu dgn om2 senior yg baik2 n ramah..
Ditambah lagi.. Dpt doorprize shiro utsuri.. Mantaaabbzzz..!!!
Terima kasih om wiwi..

----------


## darren febriano

nyesel bgt td ud di jalan tp balik lg..macet bgt...pdhl Om Wiwi bilang sampe jam setgh 3  ::   ::   ::

----------


## abahnasr

> nyesel bgt td ud di jalan tp balik lg..macet bgt...pdhl Om Wiwi bilang sampe jam setgh 3


iya om.. sayang banget dech gak dateng...   ::

----------


## darren febriano

> Originally Posted by darren febriano
> 
> nyesel bgt td ud di jalan tp balik lg..macet bgt...pdhl Om Wiwi bilang sampe jam setgh 3  
> 
> 
> iya om.. sayang banget dech gak dateng...


  ::   tuh kan...tambah ngiri neh

----------


## andriyana

> biar macet sekalipun....senang sekali....krn dpt door prize 2 ekor kohaku...  
> thx om Wiwi...sukses buat Golden Koi...


mau duoooonk satu  ::  
 ::

----------


## ceem

> Originally Posted by candra_w
> 
> biar macet sekalipun....senang sekali....krn dpt door prize 2 ekor kohaku...  
> thx om Wiwi...sukses buat Golden Koi...
> 
> 
> mau duoooonk satu


dilelang donk  :P ....liat fotonya donk om.....  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Wuiiiiihhhhh... Sueneennggg bangeettt...!!! 
> Dah ketemu lsg ama Kentaro Sakai, di foto berdua pula..
> 
> Seru jg bs ketemu dgn om2 senior yg baik2 n ramah..
> Ditambah lagi.. Dpt doorprize shiro utsuri.. Mantaaabbzzz..!!!
> Terima kasih om wiwi..


 


> Originally Posted by andriyana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by candra_w
> 
> ...



setujuuuuuuuuuu update donk
sekalian dokumentasinya

----------


## SUNU

*Dokumentasi aku satu-satunya         *

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

mohon maaf yang sebesar-besarnya, kemarin ga hadir.. Lagi kurang fit..
door prize nya hebat, sayang....?

----------


## abahnasr

ketemu temen lama
saekoi-ff dan sakai-ff
 ::

----------


## momo.junior

wuih, keren-keren ih fotonya...
tambah lagi dong

----------


## ceem

foto nya yg female garante donk hahahaha  ::

----------


## abahnasr

om eno yang moto-moto disana...

kirimin donk foto lengkap nya...  ::   ::

----------


## fauzy mahri

Abah (kok Abah sih padahal masih muda ya....)

Saya share foto2 bersama om Kentaro.....yg banyak sih di kamera om Eno......(maklum seksi dokumentasi)
Om Eno.....nongol dong.....sibuk ya kali ya...

Yang ini lagi santai....




Nah...kalau yang ini sepertinya lagi serius ngomongin pengaruh aliran air terhadap perkembangan tubuh KOI....he...he...he... (sok tahu mode: ON)



Salam

----------


## SUNU

> Abah (kok Abah sih padahal masih muda ya....)
> 
> Saya share foto2 bersama om Kentaro.....yg banyak sih di kamera om Eno......(maklum seksi dokumentasi)
> Om Eno.....nongol dong.....sibuk ya kali ya...
> 
> Yang ini lagi santai....


TRIO LIBELS ....

sssst.....Dibelakang ada Marcell yaa?

----------


## adepe

> Originally Posted by fauzy mahri
> 
> Abah (kok Abah sih padahal masih muda ya....)
> 
> Saya share foto2 bersama om Kentaro.....yg banyak sih di kamera om Eno......(maklum seksi dokumentasi)
> Om Eno.....nongol dong.....sibuk ya kali ya...
> 
> Yang ini lagi santai....
> 
> ...



nun jauh di belakaaaaang....ada yg lagi ngobrol apa ciuman ama tiang ya?  ::

----------


## SUNU

Lagi berdoa biar dapet doorprize Tosai   ::

----------


## AirBiru

Lihat foto & doorprize-nya, jadi iri...

----------


## victor

gimana kalo mengulas apa yang kemarin di bicarakan saja
gw pingin tahu nich

----------

